# Where does the "8 finger" come from in 8 finger cavatelli?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Where does the "8 finger" come from in 8 finger cavatelli?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Because we have 8 fingers and 2 thumbs.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

How come its not called 2 thumb cavatelli then?

I was thinking its because the noodles are about the length of 8 fingertips side by side.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

You knead the cavatelli using your 8 fingers, not the thumbs.






Once the tubular pasta (spaghetone) is made you can go one finger, two fingers, etc. cavatelli to give them the final shape.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

ordo said:


> You knead the cavatelli using your 8 fingers, not the thumbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So in that video (don't speak Italian), is that still 8 finger cavatelli?


----------

